# What is your smartphone Android or iPhone?



## lewis hinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

What is your smartphone Android or iPhone?
Just curious for next phone to buy for an electrician friend.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I have an Android - Galaxy Nexus.

If I were going to get an iPhone, I would wait for the iPhone 5 this
fall.

This may not apply to everyone, it is not in all areas, my phone on 4G
Verizon which is much faster than 3G. current iPhones are 3G network
only.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Went from an android powered Casio commando to an iPhone 4 on Verizon, and would never consider going back to the android.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Believe it or not, the most important feature for me is size. I keep my phone in my front right pocket next to my wallet. The iPhone is too big to fit properly, so I'm using an android.

Another factor is my carrier. I have T-Mobile and I never have a problem with coverage. My friends with sprint, att, and verizon all have spotty coverage.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the iPhone 4S. Just got it about 3 weeks ago or so. I was adamant about holding out on a smartphone of any type, but my old phone was starting to give me issues on my 3rd replacement with a month left on the contract. I bit the bullet and I don't think I'll look back. 

As far as droids go... I've used droids. I'm not impressed.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad to hear the good comments about the I-phone since I just purchased more Apple stock


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Is one built by the Chinese Unions and one not? Just trying to figure out how this fits into the union section?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Android. Had a Blackberry. I hated it so much I paid full price for a phone to replace it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Is a smart phone worth the money?

What's so good about it? 

(These are serious questions)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Is a smart phone worth the money?
> 
> What's so good about it?
> 
> (These are serious questions)


This is like asking if a new mid to upper grade car with power everything and sat nav is worth buying as compared to a plain economy car with no A/C and crank windows. :whistling2:
Seriously. 

If you like it, want it and can afford it there is absolutely no reason to do without it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is like asking if a new mid to upper grade car with power everything and sat nav is worth buying as compared to a plain economy car with no A/C and crank windows. :whistling2:
> Seriously.
> 
> If you like it, want it and can afford it there is absolutely no reason to do without it.


Fair enough, I assume you have a smart phone, what is it you like about it?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Not much to not like. 

Large crisp screen.
Clear and concise calendar.
Scheduling and ToDo apps.
Multi-media apps.
Internet browser.
E-mail and texting is MUCH easier.
Navigation, maps and GPS.
Remote access to my desktop.
Documents, etc.
Sound meter, light meter, etc.
Yelp.
NETFLIX!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

So, which is it ??

For some reason, in my family. The girls like the IPhones and the Men like Androids.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Is a smart phone worth the money?
> 
> What's so good about it?
> 
> (These are serious questions)


I run my business completely with my iPhone/iPad. I will never be without either. Just set up a printer in my van so at any job site I can:

Write estimate/invoice
Email them
Fax them
Print them
Sign contracts 
Have all estimates/work orders/invoices signed
Receive faxes and print them
Scan, copy, and or print anything.

Not saying you can't do all of these things through other means, but with the iPad and iPhone it is SO easy. Nothing beats the iPad for business purposes, other than a standard laptop.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

iPhone. The rest are just imitations that don't compare IMO


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B W E said:


> Nothing beats the iPad for business purposes, other than a standard laptop.


That's the answer to my question. Thanks.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

TattooMan said:


> iPhone. The rest are just imitations that don't compare IMO


Completely untrue, apple has been copying features from android since its release. Apple is well know for stealing others ideas, and they openly admit it. You can do everything + more on an android phone. Every major app the iPhone has is available for android, not only that, a lot of android apps can do more for the simple fact app developers don't have to deal with apples restrictions. 
IPhone has outdated hardware.
If you get a 50$ android phone, its gonna suck. Get something nice like a galaxy s2, recent HTC anything, or galaxy nexus, it'll be faster than the iPhone by a long shot. 
99% of the apps in apples store are fart apps and crap like that. There's VERY useful apps in android market that even a hacked jail broken iPhone couldnt run cause it's so restrictive.
The newest version of android(ice cream sandwich) is without a doubt the most advanced mobile OS ever released, not to mention nicest looking and easy to use.
There is nothing you can do on an iphone that you cant do on an android phone, but there is a ****load of stuff android can do iphones can not, and will not ever be able to do.
IOS to this day still doesn't truly multitask, like a browser continuing to render when backgrounded, while android would. Why add more CPU cores if you can't use them.


----------

